# Laptop Beratung. Verzweifelt...



## Jhaster (26. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Comunity.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Einen Pc habe ich hier ja schon einmal sehr erfolgreich vermittelt bekommen.

Nun soll auch noch ein Laptop angeschafft werden.

Der Laptop soll folgendes können:

*Office, Internet, Bildbearbeitung*

Spiele sollen nicht gespielt werden.

Der Laptop darf nicht sehr schwer sein. Ich sag mal 3kg max und er sollte einen min DvD Multi besitzen, Card reader, Usb, Lan/Wlan, UMTS und ein mattes Display (auf gar keinen Fall glänzend)


Ich bin bei den vielen Angeboten leider sehr überfodert weil Notebook Hardware wieder etwas anderes ist als PC Hardware 

Als Budget sind bis zu 600 Euro möglich. Wenns auch für weniger klappt ist es natürlich prima aber wie es eben passt.

Könnte mir dabei evtl jmd helfen? Habe Angst etwas falsches zu kaufen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

Die Anwendungen kann jeder Laptop, ist halt nur bei Fotobearbeitung natürlich so, dass mehr RAM und eine stärkere CPU "besser" sind. Auch USB, LAN (bis auf seltene Fälle) und WLAN hat jedes Notebook. Bis 3kg sind für moderne 15,6 Zöller auch kein Problem. 

UMTS aber, das ist echt sehr selten, da es ja inzwischen viele USB-Sticks für UMTS der Mobilfunkanbieter gibt. 

Das hier ist da vor allem wegen UMTS echt das einzige aktuell lieferbare, was alle Kriterien erfüllt, kostet ein Stück über 600€: Fujitsu Lifebook A532, Core i5-3230M, 4GB RAM, 750GB, UMTS, Windows 8 Pro (A5320M45A1DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   ein ähnliches mit schwächerer Ausstattung kostet 100€ weniger, aber die Lieferbarkeit ist nicht klar Fujitsu Lifebook A512, Core i3-2348M, 4GB RAM, 320GB, Windows 8 Pro (A5120M4311DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Wenn Du einfach nur den Punkt mit UMTS weglassen würdest, hättest Du schon über 200 Modelle zur Auswahl... ^^  zB auch welche mit FullHD, was für Fotobearbeitung sicher hilfreich ist, wie das hier Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E531, Core i5-3230M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (N4IBPGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jhaster (27. November 2013)

Hey Herbboy,

nochmals vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe mit meinem Pc. Top! 

Also dann lassen wir doch einfach UMTS weg, ein Stick sollte ja nicht das Problem sein 

Ok bisher hatte ich immer darauf gepocht, dass es 8gb ram sind, eine schnelle CPU I5-I7 und eine eigene Grafikkarte hat (Zwecks Bildbearbeitung?)

Oder habe ich da auf das falsche gepocht?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

8GB wären für Fotobearbeitung natürlich besser - ist aber auch eine Preisfrage. Nen i5 haben ja beide vorgeschlagene Notebooks. 

Das Lenovo hat laut cyberport Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E531 N4IBPGE - i5-3230M mattes Full HD Display & Windows 8  1x4GB drin, d.h. du kannst da problemlos nen zweiten Riegel dazukaufen und einbauen, zB  Cyberport.de - Computer, Notebooks, Fernseher, Apple, Handys & Digitalkameras=

Die eigene Grafikarte sollte aber meines Wissens keinerlei Rolle spielen AUSSER Du nutzt viele Spezialeffekte, bei denen profitiert Photoshop so weit ich weiß von einem richtigen Grafikchip, sofern Du denn Photoshop nutzt.


Hier wäre noch ein Toshiba: Core i5, matt, 8GB RAM und ne AMD Grafikkarte für ca. 550€ Toshiba Satellite Pro C850-1MX (PSCBZE-00M009GR)  das hat dann aber auch nur 1366x768 als Auflösung, wie es sowieso die allermeisten Notebooks in der Größe und zu dem Budget haben.


----------



## Jhaster (27. November 2013)

Acer Aspire V3-571G-53214G50Maii mit Core i5, 4GB, 500GB, GT 640M und FULL-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de

Kannst du zu diesem etwas sagen? Klingt doch von den Werten sehr ansprechend oder übersehe ich da etwas?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

der hat halt nur 4GB, ansonsten aber sieht der gut aus.


----------



## Jhaster (28. November 2013)

Leider war der nicht mehr lieferbar 

Also 4GB ram würden derzeit noch nicht auffallen.

Bildbearbeitung kommt in frühestens 4 Monaten hinzu daher wäre eine Aufrüstung dann natürlich vorzunehmen.

Aber dann sollte er das auch packen können daher sollte der Rest schon dafür ausgelegt sein.

Findest du evtl noch ähnliche Angebote?
Ich guck bisher nur bei notebooksbilliger.de da ich mit der Suchmaschiene dort bisher am besten zurecht gekommen bin.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2013)

Was ist denn mit dem Lenovo, den ich postete?  Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E531 N4IBPGE - i5-3230M mattes Full HD Display & Windows 8   der ist doch mind. genauso gut wie der Acer (Acer hat eh den Ruf, etwas "billig" verarbeitet zu sein)


----------



## Jhaster (28. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Lenovo, den ich postete?  Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E531 N4IBPGE - i5-3230M mattes Full HD Display & Windows 8   der ist doch mind. genauso gut wie der Acer (Acer hat eh den Ruf, etwas "billig" verarbeitet zu sein)


 

Der hat doch keine eigene Grafigkarte gehabt oder? War das nicht bei späterer Fotobearbeitung besser?

Liebe Grüße

Jhaster


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2013)

Jo, der hat keine "richtige" Grafikarte, aber nutzt Du denn überhaupt DIE wenigen Effekte, die von einer richtigen Karte profitieren? Für zB retuschieren, Farbänderungen, Auflösung ändern, auschneiden/Masken erstellen, Schärfe, "künstlerische" Effekt wie Ölbild, Bleistiftzeichnung usw. brauchst Du keine Grafikkarten-Power, das sind rein CPU-berechnete Dinge.


----------



## Jhaster (28. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, der hat keine "richtige" Grafikarte, aber nutzt Du denn überhaupt DIE wenigen Effekte, die von einer richtigen Karte profitieren? Für zB retuschieren, Farbänderungen, Auflösung ändern, auschneiden/Masken erstellen, Schärfe, "künstlerische" Effekt wie Ölbild, Bleistiftzeichnung usw. brauchst Du keine Grafikkarten-Power, das sind rein CPU-berechnete Dinge.


 
Ist für Studium und später Arbeiten in zB Zeitungsverlagen. Bildbearbeitung.

Wenn das nicht so GPU abhängig ist könnte man ja ggf auf eine verzichten.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2013)

Hier steht, was für Dinge mit ner passenden Karte bzw. passendem Chip beschleunigt werden: https://helpx.adobe.com/de/photoshop/kb/photoshop-cs6-gpu-faq.html 

ohne passenden Chip läuft das dann halt einfach nur langsamer ab - und _manche_ Spezialfunktionen gehen vlt sogar GAR nicht. Aber das Lenovo sollte da mitspielen, denn: "_Um OpenGL-Beschleunigung verwenden zu können, muss Ihr System OpenGL v2.0 und Shader Model 3.0 oder höher unterstützen_" => die interne Intel HD 4000 beim Lenovo hat das alles, die hat sogar Shader 5.0, OpenGL unterstützt der Chip auch, der hat "sogar" DirectX11 - es wird also ALLES gehen, nur manche Dinge, die Grafikpower verwenden, werden eben nicht so schnell wie mit einer "richtigen" Grafikkarte laufen.

Und auch bei ner richtigen Karte wird es je nach Grafikchip schneller oder langsamer gehen.


----------



## Jhaster (3. Dezember 2013)

Hi Herbboy....

... Du hier ist Land unter. Der Laptop ist für meine bessere Hälfte und die ist eine verzweifelte Studentin die dringend für das Studium (Endphase) und für die nächsten Jahre Privat/Beruf ein neues Laptop braucht.

Bisher konnte ich Sie noch von keinem Modell überzeugen.

Die Bildbearbeitung wird nicht in die Extreme gehen (keine Effekte etc). Photoshop mit Sicherheit aber angeblich hat sie das mit ihrem alten (echt altes Teil) auch hinbekommen.

Aaaaber das neue Gerät soll natürlich gerne wieder für viele Jahre halten.

Nun haben wir dieses hier gefunden bzw ich und hab es ihr mal gezeigt:

Acer Aspire E1-772G-54208G1TMnsk Core i5 8GB 1000GB HDD GeForce GT 720M + Full-HD matt bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ist aber irgendwie noch nicht lieferbar.

Budget ist eben begrenzt. Eigentlich ist >500 schon super auch wenn wir bis 600 geguckt haben.

Aber die Verunsicherung ist groß da das Angebot noch größer ist und verwirrend.

Da sind teilweise CPUs die trotz I5/I7 nur mit einem Grundtakt von 1.6-1.8 Ghz arbeiten was mich verwirrt. Ist der dann so schwach auf der Brust??? Und eher von abzuraten?

Andere augenscheinlich doch ältere I3 Modelle wiederum haben satte 2.5 Ghz Grundtakt.......

Die Grafikkarte ist auch ein Unsicherheitsfaktor. Wäre es klüger eine vorrauszusetzen? Was bringt sie? Kann man damit besser Videos gucken? Ist sie nur für Gamer wichtig?

Ich weiß das ist schon eine längere Story aber ich verstehe meine Freundin da auch weil es eine wichtige Anschaffung ist und bei einem "geringeren" Budget eben die Nervosität sehr hoch ist und die Angst etwas falsch zu kaufen....

Wenn Du Dich evtl noch einmal uns annehmen könntest wären wir sehr sehr dankbar

Liebe Grüße


----------

